# Arthritis question



## Ameriscot (Oct 22, 2016)

Confused by online research.  Husband has arthritis in one hand that is getting worse.  He refuses to take any meds which I can understand as they can damage your stomach, etc.  Any recommendations for pain relief?


----------



## jujube (Oct 22, 2016)

Get him a paraffin bath for his hands.  They're not expensive and the deep heat really is soothing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks, Jujube!


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 22, 2016)

You can make a compress from cabbage leaves pressed with rolling pin - it's an old folk remedy but it usually works. Also ginger is good  - I take it in tea or coffee, but it's not a quick remedy.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2016)

I think tumeric is the latest in natural anti-inflammatory.


----------



## Lon (Oct 22, 2016)

There are different kinds of Arthritis Ameri and they are not all responsive to the same treatment. I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and there is not very much that helps that.


----------



## sixtyplus (Oct 22, 2016)

Acupuncture?


----------



## Cookie (Oct 22, 2016)

Glucosamine supplements:  Good one is Glucosamine, Chondroitin, MSM combo for osteoarthritis, don't know about rheumatoid arthritis though. He should check in the local health food store -- there is one a friend told me about called Recovery, expensive but she says it works on her.  

Pineapple is also an antii-nflammatory, as well as ginger and turmeric.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2016)

I use glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM also.  They DO take a long time to work, though -- not instant relief.  Acupuncture helps me, too.


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 22, 2016)

I use an Arthritis cream with Arnica Montana flowers as the main  ingredient and it really works. I have Rheumatoid and Osteo Arthritis and find Arnica cream or Gel very effective.
Be careful of Voltaren cream or gel because Diclofenac is similar to Aspirin and is absorbed through the skin.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks folks.  He doesn't have rheumatoid arthritis.  His GP indicated it just had to do with getting older and this being the hand where he broke fingers a few times when he young and playing sports (rugby, football/soocer).  This is only in one hand and nowhere else.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 23, 2016)

jujube said:


> Get him a paraffin bath for his hands.  They're not expensive and the deep heat really is soothing.



Looked this up and the arthritis foundation here says it is helpful.  I'm guessing he has osteoarthritis.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 23, 2016)

Be careful of Voltaren cream or gel because Diclofenac is similar to Aspirin and is absorbed through the skin. 

Thank you for pointing that out. I had no idea and was using Voltaren, layered with Aspercreme and heat rub. Probably way to much aspirin in that combination. Doesn't seem to work too well either. The deep pain isn't my hand but my ankle. Wonder if the paraffin could be used for that?


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 23, 2016)

Maybe try an Epsom salt soak, it delivers Magnesium sulfate right to the treatment target*. 
*


----------



## Cookie (Oct 23, 2016)

Yes, magnesium is very good for the joints -- I take a Calcium Magnesium supplement too.  

Also, its a good idea to get a doctor's diagnosis.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 23, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> *Be careful of Voltaren cream or gel *because Diclofenac is similar to Aspirin and is absorbed through the skin.
> 
> Thank you for pointing that out. I had no idea and was using Voltaren, layered with Aspercreme and heat rub. Probably way to much aspirin in that combination. Doesn't seem to work too well either. The deep pain isn't my hand but my ankle. Wonder if the paraffin could be used for that?



I've been prescribed Voltaren, have tubes of it laying around, but, had bad reaction to it so, I don't bother with it.  It was prescribed for my knees and my fingers, now I just live with the pain try to focus on other things since I never know where the pain will be worse in what part of my body any given moment.

I think some of the meds are worse than the condition causing other complications to pop up down the line.  I think if any of the alternative methods work, it would be worth giving it a try.  I may even give, some mentioned a try.  I often have to find a way to refocus or just snarl and scowl at people who I encounter throughout the day.  :what::grin:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 23, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Yes, magnesium is very good for the joints -- I take a Calcium Magnesium supplement too.
> 
> Also, its a good idea to get a doctor's diagnosis.



He has seen his GP.  He told him to take pain killers if needed.  Husband is very anti-medication unless mandatory.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2016)

I would recommend ThermaCare wraps for warming heat therapy.  I don't have arthritis, but both of us have used them for back/neck strain, muscle strain and cramping.  They come in various shapes and sizes and I think they would be beneficial for arthritis if you can find the idea size/shape for the hand/wrist.  Good luck.  http://www.thermacare.com/how-thermacare-works


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 28, 2016)

I take paid meds every day (Tramadol) rx'd by my Dr. I can usually get by with a bit less than prescribed, but I refuse to live out the rest of my life in pain! 

Compression socks help a little for ankles as does a velcro knee wrap.


----------



## anodyne (Oct 28, 2016)

Osteo-arthritis is what I have. It's quite severe in my hands, neck and knees so I take a low-dose vicodin 2X per day, but I have refused to increase the dosage. I also take ibuprophen if needed, mainly for severe neck pain. 

That said, the paraffin treatments are very effective for my hands. I also drink yerba tea every morning, which relaxes my muscles thereby reducing/preventing inflammation. I've used other green teas, but yerba works best for me. And finally, a short walk every evening relieves the pain in my knees and also seems to reduce the leg cramps that used to occur when my knees became inflamed.

(edit Oh! Also I have had less pain since limiting sweets!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> I take paid meds every day (Tramadol) rx'd by my Dr. I can usually get by with a bit less than prescribed, but I refuse to live out the rest of my life in pain!
> 
> Compression socks help a little for ankles as does a velcro knee wrap.



I hear you RR, I'm rethinking it for the days I find myself paralyzed, and I mean literally could not move, happens now and then, but, last time I tried something all it did was nock me out and didn't relieve the pain, so I upped the dosage far beyond what I should have of Ibuprofen and my feet and legs were so swollen for days.  At first I couldn't realized why my feet and looked so out of proportion, I was ready to go to the emergency room, then it dawned on me it started the day of my move, I had just started taking large doses of IBP.  as soon as I stopped, the swelling went away.  But, I've been facing not being able to move again, so I did take some just yesterday, Just once.

Days before my move, I had to put in an emergency call to my doc to give me something anything except as usual anything addictive, I don't remember the name, believe I threw it out or it may be buried somewhere, but, it didn't do me any good, so no plan to take it again, it had zero effect on the pain.  I understand they are coming out with new kinds that are less addictive, so, at this point, I may just have to venture into giving something a go after giving it more thought after yesterdays attack on my body, I agree, I'm done living with the degree of pain that happens especially just when I take a walk to the dumpster to throw away my trash.  I want my life back to some degree, even if it's just to be able to walk one mile.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2016)

After getting stomach upsets from diclofenic my doctor has prescribed tylenol.  I haven't had much pain lately so I haven't tried it for pain yet so we'll see if that works.  It's not anti-inflammatory.  Her reasoning is that I am going to get a cortisone shot for my knee and the tylenol is temporary.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 29, 2016)

Hubby won't touch any meds unless there is no option. Trying to get him to try heat.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 29, 2016)

My niece has had some temporary pain relief with a compression glove and also a cherry stone bag/pillow that is heated in the microwave.  

I assume any heating pad/bottle would provide some temporary relief.

Before you spend a bunch of money try filling a 12-16 ounce bottle with boiling water and wrapping a towel around it.


----------



## anodyne (Oct 29, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I hear you RR, I'm rethinking it for the days I find myself paralyzed, and I mean literally could not move, happens now and then, but, last time I tried something all it did was nock me out and didn't relieve the pain, so I upped the dosage far beyond what I should have of Ibuprofen and my feet and legs were so swollen for days.  At first I couldn't realized why my feet and looked so out of proportion, I was ready to go to the emergency room, then it dawned on me it started the day of my move, I had just started taking large doses of IBP.  as soon as I stopped, the swelling went away.  But, I've been facing not being able to move again, so I did take some just yesterday, Just once.
> 
> Days before my move, I had to put in an emergency call to my doc to give me something anything except as usual anything addictive, I don't remember the name, believe I threw it out or it may be buried somewhere, but, it didn't do me any good, so no plan to take it again, it had zero effect on the pain.  I understand they are coming out with new kinds that are less addictive, so, at this point, I may just have to venture into giving something a go after giving it more thought after yesterdays attack on my body, I agree, I'm done living with the degree of pain that happens especially just when I take a walk to the dumpster to throw away my trash.  I want my life back to some degree, even if it's just to be able to walk one mile.



April it sounds like some of your pain could be neurological, and IB and Tylonol won't help that kind of pain. The only medications that will are ones that are classified as addictive. Before my arthritis got into my neck and back so deep that it effected the nerve roots, I was doing fine with just the IB....still had pain but it was very tolerable. But when it became unstoppable nerve pain, I had to relent and take the Hydrocodone. It's the only treatment that gives me a few precious hours of relief every morning and every evening (specifically my neck).


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2016)

anodyne said:


> April it sounds like some of your pain could be neurological, and IB and Tylonol won't help that kind of pain. The only medications that will are ones that are classified as addictive. Before my arthritis got into my neck and back so deep that it effected the nerve roots, I was doing fine with just the IB....still had pain but it was very tolerable. But when it became unstoppable nerve pain, I had to relent and take the Hydrocodone. It's the only treatment that gives me a few precious hours of relief every morning and every evening (specifically my neck).



 I've worked with various doctors to find relief, including physical therapist neurologist, and other specialist over the years, I've had the cortisone shots, was getting them for a while, in my shoulder and hip ever few months and the one in my knee didn't do anything for me, but the injection itself sure hurt like heck, wouldn't repeat that one.  Anyway, the shoulder and hip injections had to stop as I was told too much of would lead to worse problems down the line.  Over the years, I refused the offers of the stronger pain meds, but, I think I have to reconsider.  Good think is I hear there's a newer batch on the horizon that may not be addictive nor as bad as some from 

 The back, not much can be done but heat compresses, rest, and mostly other home remedies with OTC meds like Ibuprofen unless I take the good stuff which I had refused up to this point.  Did I mention, doctors have to be careful what they prescribe as I have a hiatal hernia and a whole other list of issues that are being treated.  Sigh.  Anyway, I still have good days, just one of my times I feel like complaining, not something I enjoy doing, I mostly grin and bear it.  But, I'm really ticked I can't take walks, I'm not even asking to go hiking anymore, just walks for a few blocks without wanting to cry once I make it back home, the walks, that's something I miss immensely.

  If I could do the walks, I could get a nice doggie and talk him or her out for a long walk everyday.    Oh wait, no I couldn't forgot about my shoulders and the bursitis.  Sigh.    Oh well, there's always a couch and potato chips to look forward to, look at that, couch potato.    Really it could be worse, at least I rise and have a roof over my head and three squares and good people in my life.  I have much to be thankful for.


----------



## anodyne (Oct 29, 2016)

Well for what it's worth, April, you have the right attitude.

Actually, that's worth tons! I always remember that I could be worse off and I try to enjoy every day, but I do have those days when I feel down. I just allow myself to feel down knowing that I'll probably feel better the next day or two. I miss long walks too! I am really bummed-out that I won't be going along for trick-or-treat with my two little grandkids this year, so I arranged to spend that time at their house giving out treats (trick-or-treating isn't allowed at my apartment complex). It helps when I can find an 'up-side'.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2016)

anodyne said:


> Well for what it's worth, April, you have the right attitude.
> 
> Actually, that's worth tons! I always remember that I could be worse off and I try to enjoy every day, but I do have those days when I feel down. I just allow myself to feel down knowing that I'll probably feel better the next day or two. I miss long walks too! I am really bummed-out that I won't be going along for trick-or-treat with my two little grandkids this year, so I arranged to spend that time at their house giving out treats (trick-or-treating isn't allowed at my apartment complex). It helps when I can find an 'up-side'.




:thumbsup1:Thanks and back at ya.  Yeah, this year, I'm staying in laying low for this Halloween, sounds like you have a fun time in store giving treats to the little ones.  I would love to have little ones visit this year especially since I'm not going to be the big kid dressing up this time.  LOL!  Enjoy!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh April, I hope you can get some drug that helps you, after all you've been through. I'd just like to caution you on high doses of Ibuphrophen. That can really hurt you and too much or long term Tylenol hurts the liver.

 I ended up with intestinal surgery after a bout of Ibuprohen after I broke my wrist and need surgery on it. Everyone had me so scared to become addicted to pain pills that were rx'd for me that I took too much Ibuphrophen instead. 

I look at it this way; I'm in my late 60s. If I become addicted to whatever stops my pain I simply do not care! I've discussed all this with my doctor.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Oh April, I hope you can get some drug that helps you, after all you've been through. I'd just like to caution you on high doses of Ibuphrophen. That can really hurt you and too much or long term Tylenol hurts the liver.
> 
> I ended up with intestinal surgery after a bout of Ibuprohen after I broke my wrist and need surgery on it. Everyone had me so scared to become addicted to pain pills that were rx'd for me that I took too much Ibuphrophen instead.
> 
> I look at it this way; I'm in my late 60s. If I become addicted to whatever stops my pain I simply do not care! I've discussed all this with my doctor.



I Thank you RR, I know many of the dangers associated with ibuprofen, but under the circumstances at the time, I really didn't have any choice, I was just days from my move and literally couldn't move, I was screaming out in pain.  I took the one day off and did nothing, but, I had to finish up so I swallowed as much of the med as I could without killing myself and when I was able to turn from side to side I got back to finishing up my move though I had called the doc to get and emergency pain drug.  She knowing my situation was kind enough to call in a script, she had just seen me not more than two weeks ago, so she didn't make me come in.  I'm just glad I got through it.  I had a few flair up since then and I felt my body getting ready to seize up the past couple of days.  I won't hit the profen on a regular basis, only as a very last resort and just for a couple of days between weeks.  

I'm waiting to get signed up with a primary here and get into some PT and see what else I can do to help myself.  But yes, I've had enough.  I couldn't even pretend not to be in pain walking past all the cute firemen that were outside in the parking lot where I was taking my garbage.  I was walking like someone twice my age, no way to fake being an old sexy lady, my body said not this time ya old biddy..  ld:    

FYI, we get the fire trucks here every time someone's apt fire alarm goes off.  Additional pain in neck.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2016)

AprilT good luck with whatever you and your primary decide to do!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you Radish Rose.

For all and myself, I was looking up some home remedies, I thought I'd share this link, not sure how many or if any will help anyone, but, hey, worth a try in mean time.

http://www.rd.com/health/conditions/natural-arthritis-remedies/

I must be drinking the wrong kind of green tea though, because I drink a lot of it.  I haven't had much ginger lately  though, probably need to get back to eating more of the spices I was eating before the pain got increasingly worse in my joints.  The back issue is something different to work on I need new sticky things for my tens unit.


----------



## Lon (Oct 29, 2016)

What kind of arthritis has he been diagnosed with as they are not all the same and treatment will vary based on that. That hard headed Scotsman may choose to suffer or eventually take some kind of med to get relief despite possible consequences.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2016)

AprilT, I've been wondering about statins. I take them for high cholesterol, a generic form of Lipitor. I heard or read recently that statins MAY cause inflammation in the joints. 

I was imagining yesterday that when I sometimes forget to take the statin, my joints feel better-or was just one of those "good"days?  I'm going to have to research that statin rumor.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 30, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> AprilT, I've been wondering about statins. I take them for high cholesterol, a generic form of Lipitor. I heard or read recently that statins MAY cause inflammation in the joints.
> 
> I was imagining yesterday that when I sometimes forget to take the statin, my joints feel better-or was just one of those "good"days?  I'm going to have to research that statin rumor.



Yeah statins not a good thing for someone who suffers with various pain sites in the body, fortunately, I yet to have to take them, so far the one good thing is my cholesterol for all that it matters to the rest of my body.  But I do think diet plays a big role in how our body reacts, I've been guilty of not eating well these past few months with the move, I was, have been doing a lot of stress eating and need to get that under control.  Moving is no joke.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 31, 2016)

Soak raisins in gin for arthritis pain
You won’t actually feel the effects of the alcohol. Gin is made with juniper berries, which has anti-inflammatory properties, while grapes are packed with vitamins

It has also been said that cayenne pepper helps.


----------

